# DK Finale and Quartz Shine on the baby bus



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Since having twins 18 months ago, detailing has become a long forgotten pleasure.

I did a full correction about a month before the kids were born and it had 2 coats of Master Sealant and after a year some Angel Wax Guardian.

More recently I've swapped to TAC System water Glass and really can't believe how I'd gone so long with out this product in my life. It truly is the easiest LSP I've used with looks (imho) similar to Zaino Z8.

Now, in this time I've probably washed the car about 5/6 times and it's picked up some wash marring.



Nothing too bad, but as I was going the coating route it was something that needed tidying up.

So it was time to upgrade my 10+ year old 3M polishes with a new to the market range called Detailing Kingdom.

They're a new company out of Malaysia with a range of polishes suitable for soft paints.

And as I have a Subaru thought I'd give them a try. After speaking to their NZ supplier it was recommended to try their finishing polish with a polishing pad.

As you can see in this video it was a pretty effective combo.






As I have a hatred of this car and its used for baby duties I wasn't too worried about going crazy again.
If I was, I would have gone Detailing Kingdom Next Cut 1.1 with a polishing pad and then Finale.

Now this polish is like no other I've used, absolutely zero dust, works for ages and just wipes off like nothing else. Its definitely one I would highly recommend.
And I've used everything from Meguiars, Menz, Chemical Guys, Poorboys and 3m.

So, as you can imaging having 18 month old twins is very time consuming, so I only did the bonnet today and plan on working around the rest of the car as time permits.

So, onto LSP. as my local supplier also stocks the TAC range I decided on Quartz Shine an its a cheap coating that should last well on the bus. When I get back to a car I like I'll go for Sparkle but couldn't justify the cost on this car. Or maybe by then their newer, higher SiO2 coating will be out by then.

Just a couple other Pics of my work.





And the rest of the car had a coat of Water Glass, so a gratuitous beading shot



I'll upload the videos to YT later on so they're better quality :thumb:


----------



## Bod42 (Jun 4, 2009)

Nice one. Good to get another review on the DK polish as been looking at them for ages. Will throw some in with my next order


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Bod42 said:


> Nice one. Good to get another review on the DK polish as been looking at them for ages. Will throw some in with my next order


Its a really nice polish with awesome gloss, I'll definitely be getting the compound when I get a new car. the pads seem really nice too.

Just a shame its kind of limited to our side of the world at the moment.


----------



## Ghostrider (Dec 17, 2006)

Alex L said:


> Its a really nice polish with awesome gloss, I'll definitely be getting the compound when I get a new car. the pads seem really nice too.
> 
> Just a shame its kind of limited to our side of the world at the moment.


Where did you get the DK Polish from ?
Had some conversation with the manufacturer but they are not very helpful.


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Ghostrider said:


> Where did you get the DK Polish from ?
> Had some conversation with the manufacturer but they are not very helpful.


here in NZ, Maximum Detail.

Who did you speak to? Jesse seems like a decent, helpful fella on Facebook. You have to remember the language barrier sometimes can come into it.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

The detailing kingdom polish sounds very interesting, especially from a workability perspective. 

Must do some searching. 

Cooks


----------



## Bod42 (Jun 4, 2009)

Alex L said:


> Its a really nice polish with awesome gloss, I'll definitely be getting the compound when I get a new car. the pads seem really nice too.
> 
> Just a shame its kind of limited to our side of the world at the moment.


Ya I have been told that they are awesome. May just grab the finishing polish and pad next order as I have the complete Rupes system to finish yet lol.


----------



## Bod42 (Jun 4, 2009)

Alex L said:


> Its a really nice polish with awesome gloss, I'll definitely be getting the compound when I get a new car. the pads seem really nice too.
> 
> Just a shame its kind of limited to our side of the world at the moment.


Ya I have been told that they are awesome. May just grab the finishing polish and pad next order as I have the complete Rupes system to finish yet lol.


----------



## Ghostrider (Dec 17, 2006)

Alex L said:


> here in NZ, Maximum Detail.
> 
> Who did you speak to? Jesse seems like a decent, helpful fella on Facebook. You have to remember the language barrier sometimes can come into it.


Talked to someone in his office. She said everything is bespoken with Jesse.
All started with a request about their polishes. I wanted to know more about these (I don't wanted anything for free !!!!)
After that she offered me some samples and I offered to cover the shipping.
She agreed but nothing happened. So I asked again how to pay.
Then she wrote I can´t get any samples, these are only for professional detailers. 
I said okay and wrote I want to buy full size bottles. Again nothing happened.
In my honest opinion that is not the customer service I expected !


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Ghostrider said:


> Talked to someone in his office. She said everything is bespoken with Jesse.
> All started with a request about their polishes. I wanted to know more about these (I don't wanted anything for free !!!!)
> After that she offered me some samples and I offered to cover the shipping.
> She agreed but nothing happened. So I asked again how to pay.
> ...


Fair enough, customer service is very different around the world.
even here in a western country it seems acceptable to make appointments and never turn up even though you have $1000s to offer for a service you want - we arrange for 7 companies to come and quote to install heating in our house and only one turned up. And the rest couldnt even be bothered to phone and cancel.


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

That kind of mentality is very weird...


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

sm81 said:


> That kind of mentality is very weird...


I know, we had the same when we were doing our bathroom up and roof re done.
just how it is where I am


----------



## Daniel Um (Feb 5, 2015)

DK products are quite interesting. 
I would like to test some compounds from DK.


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Daniel Um said:


> DK products are quite interesting.
> I would like to test some compounds from DK.


Probably best to hit them up on Facebook or harass my local supplier lol.

I'm bringing some over at Christmas for a friend to try on his cars.


----------



## zippo (Mar 26, 2008)

how longs the journey Alex from where you are to where you touch down in blighty 
Daz


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

zippo said:


> how longs the journey Alex from where you are to where you touch down in blighty
> Daz


About 26 hours, but total travel time is about 35. With 2 y/o twins


----------



## Bod42 (Jun 4, 2009)

You going to the UK over Xmas Alex? I'm heading back their myself. Taking some detailing stuff so can do the family cars lol or might be cheeky and ask for a 15 or 21 orbit DA so can bring it back with me.


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Bod42 said:


> You going to the UK over Xmas Alex? I'm heading back their myself. Taking some detailing stuff so can do the family cars lol or might be cheeky and ask for a 15 or 21 orbit DA so can bring it back with me.


haha, yeah 3 weeks back for Christmas. dunno whether I'm looking forward to it or not


----------



## Bod42 (Jun 4, 2009)

Same here, 3.5 weeks in the cold and dark while missing sun and beach plus 2.5k out of pocket. Definitely not sure either.


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Bod42 said:


> Same here, 3.5 weeks in the cold and dark while missing sun and beach plus 2.5k out of pocket. Definitely not sure either.


Put a 1 in front of that for me


----------



## Bod42 (Jun 4, 2009)

Alex hope the UK holiday went well.

Just wondering how your Tac Shine is holding up as trying to decide between this or Cquartz at the moment.


----------



## In House (Dec 3, 2015)

DK are gonna release new Gold Line Compound this year.It have about 5% more grip than 2.2.DK are nice,but it's indeed quite pricey.As 1kg 1.1 are costing me about the same price as 1L M101...


----------



## shakey85 (Aug 20, 2013)

Bod42 said:


> Alex hope the UK holiday went well.
> 
> Just wondering how your Tac Shine is holding up as trying to decide between this or Cquartz at the moment.


I applied Quartz Shine last May from a sample post I got. 
Still beading and sheeting brilliantly. 
Been washed with BH Autowash, pre wash is usually a light concentration of TFR or auto foam. The bonnet I applied the Shine to has never been topped with anything, trying to see how long it will last.


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Bod42 said:


> Alex hope the UK holiday went well.
> 
> Just wondering how your Tac Shine is holding up as trying to decide between this or Cquartz at the moment.


Holiday was ok, things certainly weren't how I remember them. Within 10 minutes of being on the M3 I knew id made the right move.

The Shine is going well, the cars not been washed much but still looks great and beads like its just been applied. And not much issues with water spots either which surprised me. For the money its totally worth it.

In house, I've not delved too far into the DK range at present. But some of the stuff they have looks great.

one day might get time to try more but at the moment stripping the paint outside my house seemed like a good idea. If only I'd known lol.


----------

